# LAN Logo



## PoNr (10. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich brauche für unsere nächst eLAN ein Logo, eigentlich wollt ein Freund das machen, allerdings hat dieser jetzt doch keine Zeit. Ich selber habe nicht viel Ahnung von GFX deshalb wollt eich hier fragen, ob jemand Ideen, Vorschläge, Beispiele, alte Logos oder so hat ?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
PoNr


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2005)

Gab es schon mal ein Logo, für die letzte eLAN ?

Wie sieht es mit´m Auffrischen der alten Idee aus ? 
Wenn es eins gibt, stell es hier rein. Dann wird sich schon der Eine
oder Andere ran wagen


----------



## PoNr (10. Januar 2005)

Ne, leider gibt es das nicht mehr, ist hal tne Schul LAN, und die letzte Oberstufe hat das Logo nicht mehr. Deshalb müüsen wir ein neues machen.


----------



## GrannySmith (10. Januar 2005)

Ihr dürft Schullans machen? Das muss ja cool sein! Aber selbst wenn wir das dürften hätte es keinen Sinn bei den PC's die wir haben.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Welche Spiele werdet ihr spielen, vielleicht könnte man Zeichen von denen einbinden. Außerdem für was wird das Logo benutzt, wenn es nur eine Schullan ist?


----------



## PoNr (11. Januar 2005)

Hi,
also es bringen ja alle Ihren eigenen PCs mit.

Also wir zocken: CS Source, CS 1.6, CoD, CoDUO, Battlefioled, NFSUG 2.

Wenn dir was einfällt, einfach melden.


----------



## FabianBitter (11. Januar 2005)

Wir wollten auch mal sowas machen dürften aber keine Gewalt-verherrlichende Spiele spielen...

Wie wärs damit: nen PC und daneben irgendeine schultypische Utensilie (Stift, Lineal irgendsowas) und drum herum Schullan 2004 und den Namen oder so. Und das halt nur zweifarbig...


----------



## aibo (11. Januar 2005)

Sowas in der Art? Wenn du das brauchbar findest kannst es natürlich benutzen 

aibo


----------



## Suchfunktion (15. Januar 2005)

mh hier:







Fuer was besseres hats in der kurzen zeit leider nichtmehr gereicht..


----------



## PoNr (15. Januar 2005)

Hi,
danke schonmal, das Logo von alibo, gefällt mir was besser. Wenn du das als PSD hast, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wen du es mir geben würdest.

Das Logo von Suchfunktion, sagt mir nicht so zu, da es nicht viel mit dem Spielen, LAN zutun hat, trotzdem danke.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Der GIMP ( http://www.gimp.org , gibt's sogar fuer Windows  ) hat 'ne lustige Funktion mit der man ganz einfach Logos generieren kann.

So, Tippfehler beseitigt...


----------

